

Request For Startup: Solving Consumer Backups - pedrocr
http://pedrocr.net/text/solving-backups/

======
bobf
Lucky you, someone made it! ;) Check out <http://www.aerofs.com>

~~~
pedrocr
I had seen that a while ago and it does seem promising. But I didn't see that
they supplied the cloud backup and restore part of it.

